# setting up dekes



## 3crosses (Aug 29, 2004)

Guys I hope you will indulge a crane hunter from NM. I bought some sils from outlaws and then made some of my own using outlaws as a pattern. I now have 30 dekes to set out. That is if I draw this hunt.

How do you guys set out your spread. Iv'e heard that you need to set them all up together and Iv'e heard you need to set them up in small groups of 3 to 6. Please give me some good ideas and remember these cranes we are hunting have been hunted for months and for thousands of miles before we get our chance at them.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Put them in small groups and then spread those out- 5 to 8 yards apart. 
Don't bunch them up they will avoid you like the plague!!


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

My father-in-law lives just South of Las Cruses in Mesquite. We will be visiting there soon. I will not have time to meet, I just thought it was neat to see someone on here from Las Cruses, NM.  Stizo


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Set them in two flocks with about 50 yards between the flocks. These two groups should be made up of 6-12 birds, with 3-4 birds per group. Lay about 200 yards in front of the decoys. This works well with us, and we use 2 dozen canadian decoys down wind(behind) the cran decoys.

Theya re wiley though, do njot try to lay in the decoys. That will never cut it, they ahve too good of vision. We actually have called them in before too, making a purring noise with our mouths...yes, we are crazy like that.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

northdakotakid....isn't downwind in front of the decoys?

At least that's what we say....since the birds come from there.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Here in Saskatchewan we find the X as they cluster up in linear groups. I use 8 dekes in small groups of 4 each 30 yds apart and put the blind in the middle. use a face mask and don't move until their feet are down. hit them with bb's and watch the dust come off their feathers when they are hit hard.


----------



## smitherman (Sep 18, 2007)

From My experience, Fewer is better. I use homeade decoys made from a thick plastic roofing material called, TPO. They resemble a Sillosock but look 20 time more realistic. I typically use a dozen maybe two if the field has more birds. I have made 4 dozen but find that it really makes no difference to use them all, even clear down in Texas after all od the ND guys have had their shot at them. I set up about 4-8 in a small group 5-10 feet apart and then set singles (like the juvinile crane sit) and pairs maybe 20-30 feet away. Dig a grave blind up wind a 20 feet or so from the main cluster, when needed and use the natural cover e.x. grane/corn/grass to build up the edge and cover yourself up they will cup right in. P.S. dont use crane calls, they sound like wounded cats, just roll your tounge and mimmick the crane throw in a whistle when you get a lone juvi and he will typically drop right in. Good Luck all.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Just got back from Sask..only used 4 crane dekes and took them with a nice load of rem bbbs this year....these do not spread out at all plucked birds had more than 8 pellets in them at 25 yds.had alot of feathers but no body hits if you re off just a bit..got five of them..set dekes only 15 yds from a rock pile..so I could move around a bit instead of the laydown


----------

